# Lost Disney World Annual Pass



## fluke (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone had to contact Disney about a lost annual pass?  I think Iremember being told when we received the (paper ) passes at the park they said they could be replaced at guest services with a photo ID.  I tried to email Disney (Walt Disney World Ticketing) and they asked me to send them addtional information (a week after I sent the email) and asked for me to send my confirmation number (which I already had in the original email - probably a canned reply).  I resent the orginal confirmation number in the reply and asked if there is anything else - but I have only waited 4 days so presumabaly 3 to 4 more to go for a response.  I am thinking of just getting everything I have (confirmation number and credit card statement) and mailling it to the address they provides. Any ideas or experience with this?


----------



## chriskre (Oct 12, 2011)

I lost my annual pass one year and just went to guest services with my drivers license and they re-issued me another pass.  No biggie.  

Now if you've lost a ticket that's different.  They'll want to know the date of purchase to re-issue a ticket but a pass is only useful to you so they're pretty good about replacing it.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 12, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I lost my annual pass one year and just went to guest services with my drivers license and they re-issued me another pass.  No biggie.
> 
> Now if you've lost a ticket that's different.  They'll want to know the date of purchase to re-issue a ticket but a pass is only useful to you so they're pretty good about replacing it.



Correct....Annual Pass just show up at any guest service location with drivers license.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I lost my tickets.  I did take pics of them just in case they were lost.  Will they reissue them?  They are not annual passes.  They are 2 day base tickets.  One adult, 2 children.

Thanks!


----------



## bnoble (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, they will.  Bring the photos with you; the numbers on the backs are all you need.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2011)

vacationlover2 said:


> I lost my tickets.  I did take pics of them just in case they were lost.  Will they reissue them?  They are not annual passes.  They are 2 day base tickets.  One adult, 2 children.
> 
> Thanks!


You are so smart to take photocopies.  We lost some passes years back and could never recover our loss on those.  One of those passes had a lot of days left on them.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks bnoble,

I've always read on the DISboards to do this.  I always take pix of the tickets and any photopasses I have.


----------



## abridemak (Oct 24, 2011)

I would call Disney directly. Most likely, they'll reissue you a new ticket or ask that you go to guest relations, show photo ID, and you'll receive a new one.


----------

